# walking gait



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Not sure if this issue has already been discussed. Our one year old Maggie walks in a way that makes her belly sway heavily from side to side.She is no longer overweight and in fact has been doing great on her diet food...lost five pounds. But she leads with with both of her left legs and then with both of her right legs, causing her belly to sway heavily. Rather then the usual way that dogs walk which is right front with left back leg, and then the opposite. Not sure if I'm describing this clearly. But if any one can jump in with some feedback I'd appreciate your advice. For example, is this unusual? and is this a problem for potential hip issues, etc. And can Mags be trained to walk correctly?
Thanks for your help with this.
Angel Rose


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmm...from the sounding of it...it sounds just like the "waddle" all Goldens have. Some have it more heavily than others...while other barely have it. Don't worry it concerned me as well, but I learned that it's just a Golden thing! 

I'm not sure if this is what it is exactly...but lets wait and see what the others have to say!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think this is called "pacing" when it happens at a trot. Both of her legs on the same side move at one time? I had a Twin Beau D girl Acadia who did this instead of trotting properly, and I never figured out how to improve it, though I tried for a while. I am sure someone expert on GRF does know the answer to this, but I just know exactly what you mean. 

I think I met one of her littermates in the park- she is Nautilus Diamond As Big As The Ritz x a Beechwood' girl, right?


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra walks really weird.
I always wondered why her butt moved so much when we walked. When someone on the forum mentioned pacing, that exactly what she does on the walk.
Looks odd, I was worried that she had a hip problem or something, everyone said she's fine.
Karen


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for your feedback. I'm glad to hear that others have n oticed the same "pacing"..at least now I have a name for it. 

Ljilly28 Yes, to your question...Maggie is a Nautilus Ritz/Beechwood Flame girl.
There are few of her litter mate's families on this forum Fun to see photos and hear about her brothers and sisters. 

Thank you all for your responses. Anyone else out there whose dogs have this walk..it's exactly as Ljilly describes it 
"Both of her legs on one side move at the same time." 
Angel Rose


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is pacing. It is often something that is outgrown, some dogs never do due to structure, and others will only do it when moving slowly - usually dogs with a big stride who find moving slowly to be restrictive and difficult. She may also be doing it out of habit, as pacing is a "lazy" gait, and many overweight dogs do it. When moving at a more brisk trot, she should step into the proper gait. You can encourage this by lifting her head up with the collar and lead when she strikes off, which will shift the weight and put her tinot a proper trot. 

If she continues to do it, you might consider having her hips radiographed as some dogs do it to relieve pain. If the hips are good, working/training her out of it can help prevent injury. She may also be doing it out of habit


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you Point Gold, your advice is very helpful. I'll work on lifting her head up and walking at a brisk pace to see if it improves. I did have her hips checked at 8 months old because of a clicking that I can feel in her hip area when she walks. I'm going to bring her back to be checked again. Thanks to all. I know that this may just be a golden thing, but I'll feel better checking it out and trying to correct it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It truly isn't just a "Golden" thing. Pacing can occur in all breeds, and mixes. There are a few breeds for whom pacing is acceptable _when moving slowly. _The Akbash Dog, the Briard, and the Old English come to mind (and I believe there are a few others - mostly breeds that were developed as herding/guarding dogs).


----------



## Roxie1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*'clicking'*



Angel Rose said:


> Thank you Point Gold, your advice is very helpful. I'll work on lifting her head up and walking at a brisk pace to see if it improves. I did have her hips checked at 8 months old because of a clicking that I can feel in her hip area when she walks. I'm going to bring her back to be checked again. Thanks to all. I know that this may just be a golden thing, but I'll feel better checking it out and trying to correct it.


 
Can I ask what was said about the clicking you felt... my seven month old has the same thing and I am hearing different suggestions on whether to get her evaluated for HD... I hate to put her through that at such a young age...thanks


----------

